
Apple’s FaceTime blamed for girl’s highway crash death in new lawsuit - calvin_c
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/01/apples-facetime-app-blamed-for-crash-as-distracted-driving-deaths-mount/
======
makecheck
Oh, where to begin.

No, the driver is OBVIOUSLY AT FAULT for what the DRIVER does with a CAR,
regardless of any other devices. A thorough lack of common sense is an excuse
to lose your license, not “lawyer up”.

